# nan



## tie-break

Bonjour mes amis  

il m'arrive parfois de rencontrer ce mot introduisant une negation et toujours dans un registre familier :

_Nan ! ce n'est pas encore fini..._

_Mais nan nan nan, je ne suis pas agressif, loin de là,..._ 

Faut-il le considerer tout simplement comme une interjection pour dire "non" dans un registre relâché ?
Ou bien y a-t-il peut-être une nuance qui m'échappe ?

Merci.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Stefano,

Je crois que c'est un peu pour jouer les bébés.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Stefano

Pour moi, "nan" est une interjection enfantine, que les adultes utilisent parfois en signe de dérision, pour dire "non" sans plus d'explication, comme un enfant à qui on demande de faire quelque chose et qui répond "nan" (je n'ai pas envie de le faire).

Petites corrections: 1 - "Nan! ce (ou ça) n'est pas encore fini" et 2 - agressif.

P.S. Nan, Karine! C'est à mon tour de répondre!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> [...]
> Petites corrections: "Nan! ce (ou ça) n'est pas encore fini" est agressif.
> 
> P.S. Nan, Karine! C'est à mon tour de répondre!


 Nan, nan, tout est dans le "ton"... 
Par exemple, n'entendant pas le ton du P.S. de PZ, je pourrais me poser des questions sur son degré d'agressivité.  (mais je sais bien qu'elle joue les bébés là ! )


----------



## Punky Zoé

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Nan, nan, tout est dans le "ton"...
> Par exemple, n'entendant pas le ton du P.S. de PZ, je pourrais me poser des questions sur son degré d'agressivité.  (mais je sais bien qu'elle joue les bébés là ! )


On peut penser ce qu'on veut de mon ton (mais c'est surtout parce que je ne peux accéder ni aux souriards, ni aux caractères spéciaux, m'enfin?!!!!!!, et là, je vous laisse imaginer mon ton!!!).

P.S. Je maintiens mon "et" (de liaison des deux corrections)...


----------



## Grop

Je crois que ça vient du fait que les jeunes enfants ont parfois du mal à distinguer les nasales on comme non et an comme maman.


----------



## Calamitintin

Je ne sais pas si c'est uniquement pour jouer les bébés. C'est peut-être plutôt pour évoquer une expression prononcée sur un ton "tout fait". C'est pas clair hein ? Bon allez, exemple :
_Et est-ce qu'il aura eu la bonne idée de sortir les poubelles ? Eh bah/ben nan, c'est encore bibi qui s'y colle. _
Le Eh bah nan n'est pas nécessairement puéril, plutôt désabusé, et surtout tout le monde voit très bien avec quel ton c'est prononcé. 
Ou encore : 
_-Diiiiiiiiiis j'peux avoir de tes bonbons qui pétillent ? 
-Nananan, c'est les miens !!!
_J'arrête de m'embrouiller dans mes explications ici. 
++
Cal


----------



## DearPrudence

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je crois que c'est un peu pour jouer les bébés.


Nan, c'est même pas vrai d'abord, heu ! 

Peut-être que le problème est différent à l'écrit, je ne l'écrirais pas normalement, mais seulement si je voulais faire un effet (comme vous l'avez décrit).

Mais à l'oral, franchement, quand je parle de façon assez relâchée, je me rends compte que je dis plutôt "nan" que "non", sûrement parce que c'est plus facile à prononcer.
Perso, en situation réelle à débit assez rapide, je dis :
*"Nan, chais pas"*
plutôt que :
*"Non, je ne sais pas"*

Dans les exemples de Stefano, il me semble que c'est plutôt quelqu'un de paresseux comme moi que quelqu'un imitant un langage enfantin.
Franchement, c'est un peu lourd & pas facile de prononcer :
*"Mais non, non, non, non ..."

*Allez, je vous entends déjà répondre* "Mais nan, DP, je suis pas d'accord !" 
*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

DearPrudence said:


> [...]Allez, je vous entends déjà répondre* "Mais nan, DP, je suis pas d'accord !"
> *


Y'a pas aussi une histoire d'accent là ?  
Parce que par chez moi, un "non" relâché tire plutôt vers le "nong". 
Et j'aime bien l'explication de Grop.


----------



## tie-break

DearPrudence said:


> Dans les exemples de Stefano, il me semble que c'est plutôt quelqu'un de paresseux comme moi que quelqu'un imitant un langage enfantin.


 

Oui, bien vu   les enfants ne sont pas concernés. Il s'agit en effet d'un type ( pas forcément paresseux, je dirais plutot maladroit) qui vient de casser un gros miroir en cristal et qui pense avoir terminé le pénible travail de ramassage des débris avant d'avoir donné un coup d'oeil dans la chambre contigue...  et quand il en voit encore plusieurs, tous étendus par terre, il crie: _Nan ! Ce n'est pas encore fini_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

... comme un enfant qui n'aime pas les corvées de balayage... 
(va-t-il pleurer ensuite ? Bouh-hou !)


----------



## tie-break

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> ... comme un enfant qui n'aime pas les corvées de balayage...


 
Ah oui, peut-être...mais les adultes non plus n'aiment pas ce genre de travail


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

tie-break said:


> Ah oui, peut-être...mais les adultes non plus n'aiment pas ce genre de travail


C'est vrai.  Et DP l'a bien dit, ce peut être aussi juste une façon relâchée de dire "non", sans connotation enfantine.


----------



## tie-break

DearPrudence said:


> Perso, en situation réelle à débit assez rapide, je dis :
> *"Nan, chais pas"*
> plutôt que :
> *"Non, je ne sais pas"*
> 
> D


 
En revanche, il ne m'est jamais arrivé d'entendre celà.
S'agit-il d'une expression régionale ?


----------



## Calamitintin

C'est le "nan chais pas" que t'as jamais entendu ? Pose une question bizarre à un Français, et écoute sa réponse  Mise à part peut-être dans le sud où ils vont te dire "nong, je neu sais pas", n'importe qui te répondra "nan ch'ais pas" 
++
Cal


----------



## geve

DearPrudence said:


> Allez, je vous entends déjà répondre* "Mais nan, DP, je suis pas d'accord !" *


Mais nan DP, j'suis (ou "chuis", selon les prononciations) hyper d'accord ! 
Il n'y a pas que les enfants qui disent _*nan*_, en tout cas dans ma région  : dans la vraie vie de tous les jours, je m'entends dire _*nan*_ et _*ouais*_ bien plus que _*non*_ et _*oui*_ qui, quand je les prononce, me semblent presque affectés. Mon dieu c'est terrible comme mon langage est relâché.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Calamitintin said:


> Mise à part peut-être dans le sud où ils vont te dire "nong, je neu sais pas", n'importe qui te répondra "nan ch'ais pas"


Nous sommes inimitables Cal (surtout par les nordistes), je me gausse 
Nan, on ne le dit pas, mais Ch'ais pas, ouais!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> Nous sommes inimitables Cal (surtout par les nordistes), je me gausse  [...]


Chuis tout à fait d'accord. 
"nan" serait donc le pendant de "ouais". Ouaiche, ça me va.


----------



## itka

Eh beh...  Ce "nan" fait couler de l'encre !

Il me revient que la première fois où je l'ai lu, c'est dans "Tartarin de Tarascon" dans le duo (chanté) de _Robert le Diable _(si ma mémoire est bonne) où le bon Tartarin a pour toute réplique un "Nan, nan, nan" retentissant...

Je n'ai pas le texte, mais j'en suis presque sûre...J'espère que je ne confonds pas et ne dis pas de bêtise...

Donc, pas d'enfant, et zone géographique : grand sud... et par écrit encore !
Mais moi, chépa, mais il me semble que je ne le dis pas...  pourtant chuis bien du sud et je dis pas "nong" non plus.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...] Donc, pas d'enfant, et zone géographique : grand sud... et par écrit encore !
> Mais moi, chépa, mais il me semble que je ne le dis pas...  pourtant chuis bien du sud et je dis pas "nong" non plus.


Mais si je ne m'abuse, Tartarin est un peu... naïf, donc proche de l'enfance...  Et si je ne dis pas "nong" non plus, ça ne m'empêche pas de l'entendre autour de moi. 
(vous ne vouliez pas que j'aie complètement tort non plus ?  )


----------



## zaby

T'es trop forte itka 

Permettez-moi de citer Alphonse (Je vous dirais bien que c'est de mémoire mais c'est pas vrai, j'ai trouvé le texte là)



> À voix basse, elle ajoutait: «à vous, Tartarin», et Tartarin de Tarascon, le bras tendu, le poing fermé, la narine frémissante, disait par trois fois d’une voix formidable, qui roulait comme un coup de tonnerre dans les entrailles du piano: «Non!... non!... non!...» ce qu’en bon Méridional il prononçait: «Nan!... nan!... nan!...»


 
Daudet présente donc ces "nan" comme une prononciation méridionale. Etonnant, non ? 

PS : Euh, je précise, je ne cherche pas à montrer que "nan" se dit dans le sud hein, j'ai juste voulu vérifier les sources d'itka .

En ce qui me concerne, comme les autres nordistes de la discussion chuis une grande adepte de ce _nan_.


----------



## Calamitintin

Vous êtes tous/tes à dire "chuis"...Moi si je m'écoute bien, il me semble que je dis non pas "chuis" mais "chu"...pas vous ? 
Chu pas une chipie 
++
Cal


----------



## itka

Zaby, rassure-toi, je ne connais pas *la* (the) littérature française par coeur ! Mais Tartarin fut pendant un temps mon livre de chevet (bon, d'accord, ça fait longtemps, mais ça ne s'oublie pas, nan !)

A part ça, Cal, toi, chépa, mais moi, chuipa une chipie non plus...(chûpa, c'est l'accent de... où ?)


----------



## Ploupinet

Au fait... Le "nan" peut aussi désigner un profond désarroi, mettons-nous en situation : on vient de finir de remplir des valises, elles sont toutes les deux pleines à craquer, il a fallu s'asseoir dessus (après un bon repas) pour les fermer, quand tout à coup... On se rend compte qu'on a oublié de prendre le permis, resté au fond d'une des deux.

Et bien à ce moment, un long "naaaaaaaaan !" me paraît tout à fait approprié ! (snif ! ce sera pour le puzzle tiens )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ploupinet said:


> [...]Et bien à ce moment, un long "naaaaaaaaan !" me paraît tout à fait approprié !


Je crois que celui-ci rejoint le "nan" puéril de l'adulte (?) imprévoyant à deux doigts de la crise de nerf...


----------



## itka

Plus j'y pense, plus je trouve à ce "nan" des allures méridionales.

Karine, es-tu sûre que la prononciation méridionale de "non" va vers "nong"...?
Moi, il me semble que la voyelle s'ouvre au contraire...

Mais d'où qu'il soit parti, il est clair qu'il a gagné la France entière aujourd'hui


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...]Karine, es-tu sûre que la prononciation méridionale de "non" va vers "nong"...?
> Moi, il me semble que la voyelle s'ouvre au contraire... [...]


Oui, elle s'ouvre bien sûr ! On n'a pas l'accent pointu ici ! 
Alors disons que ça tire plus vers le "nang". Ça te va ? 

(j'attends toujours ton traité sur le système phonologique des voyelles du marseillais...  )


----------



## david.watty

DearPrudence said:


> Nan, c'est même pas vrai d'abord, heu !
> 
> Peut-être que le problème est différent à l'écrit, je ne l'écrirais pas normalement, mais seulement si je voulais faire un effet (comme vous l'avez décrit).
> 
> Mais à l'oral, franchement, quand je parle de façon assez relâchée, je me rends compte que je dis plutôt "nan" que "non", sûrement parce que c'est plus facile à prononcer.
> Perso, en situation réelle à débit assez rapide, je dis :
> *"Nan, chais pas"*
> plutôt que :
> *"Non, je ne sais pas"*
> 
> Dans les exemples de Stefano, il me semble que c'est plutôt quelqu'un de paresseux comme moi que quelqu'un imitant un langage enfantin.
> Franchement, c'est un peu lourd & pas facile de prononcer :
> *"Mais non, non, non, non ..."
> 
> *Allez, je vous entends déjà répondre* "Mais nan, DP, je suis pas d'accord !"
> *




Je ne suis pas francais donc ca ne veut pas dire grand chose mais je serais d'accord avec cette explication.....mais pour un anglais les nasales sont tjs difficiles!


----------

